# Help with trail cam pictures ID



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I pulled a trail cam today thats been cooking for three weeks. Got lots of does, fawns, cows, and a few bucks. But than I came to some pics im not sure on, it was a hazy wet morning, the quality isnt the greatest, im thinking cat, but im a bit biased as I would LOVE to have a cat in the area to hunt.

What do you guys think, input please.

First pic in the 2-shot burst.









Second shot of the 2-shot burst. The long thing sticking up out of the body mass just screams cat tail to me, but again, im biased. 









Some deer for size reference.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> I pulled a trail cam today thats been cooking for three weeks. Got lots of does, fawns, cows, and a few bucks. But than I came to some pics im not sure on, it was a hazy wet morning, the quality isnt the greatest, im thinking cat, but im a bit biased as I would LOVE to have a cat in the area to hunt.
> 
> What do you guys think, input please.
> 
> ...


Both pictures are of deer. I would be willing to bet 100% that they are deer. In the second picture, you can tell that one of the two 'objects' is a buck. You can see the outline of the antlers on the deer on the right in the second picture. In the first, pic, it looks like a deer feeding with its head down. It stands too tall to be a cat...... Kind of interesting tho huh


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Definitely a deer going by the rear hind-quarter muscle structure, height (downward slope of the back because he's got his head down), and short bushy tail in the 2nd picture. (The white belly patch is pretty evident of a deer also because it's so high up off the ground and not in the tall grass.) More often that not; cats will walk w/ their long skinny tail downwards pointing back.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Definitely deer.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You're right Boone, wishful thinking on your part. My vote is a deer as well.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh well. Needed some other opinions, once I got cat in my head thats all I saw.

Thanks


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't let your guard down, if it was a cat it might sneak up on you!!!!! Keep your hopes up!!! I would love to get one of those to put next to my fireplace.


----------

